

Engineering Large Projects in a Functional Language - dons
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2010/07/11/engineering-large-projects-in-a-functional-language/

======
naradaellis
I like the slides and I'm glad there is more advice being produced on working
with Haskell on a serious scale.

Still it would seem hard to try and get an existing (imperative programming)
engineering team to take up Haskell without having to shuffle a lot of people
in and out. I know I wouldn't bother writing any production Haskell in the
teams I've worked with because I would be the only one who could maintain it,
and that's not good. Trying to skill up existing developers might be worth it
in the long run but would be a costly slow down of operations for a fair while
I imagine.

I really do love Haskell though :)

